# Extreme Peptide Clen - The Review



## GMO (May 6, 2011)

Since there have been so many different reviews on this product, I thought I would put the matter to rest.  I will be running EP clen for two weeks starting next week.  I will log my experiences and results here.

Stay Tuned...


----------



## CG (May 6, 2011)

Subbed for confirmation of quality

Sent from my samsung moment android via tapatalk


----------



## gamma (May 6, 2011)

Got my popcorn ...


----------



## Gfy55 (May 6, 2011)

GMO said:


> Since there have been so many different reviews on this product, I thought I would put the matter to rest.  I will be running EP clen for two weeks starting next week.  I will log my experiences and results here.
> 
> Stay Tuned...



Best of luck! Tuned in.


----------



## Brookelynn (May 6, 2011)

Question...I have the tablet form of Clen from World Pharma.  Am I supposed to let those dissolve under my tongue?  I started my 2 week cycle today with 40mcg.


----------



## Bigb21084 (May 7, 2011)

The more you use, the more extreme the headaches


----------



## GMO (May 9, 2011)

I want to start this review by saying that EP shipped my Clen on Friday, and it has already arrived at my home.  I will be starting the dosing tomorrow AM...

Excellent customer service, as always.


----------



## GMO (May 10, 2011)

It is legit...no doubt.  After 60mcg, the side effects of elevated heart rate at jitters are in full swing.  Kinda wish I started with 40mcg...


----------



## GMO (May 10, 2011)

Just checked heartrate. It is 104bpm four hours after initial dose. Normally it is in the 70's-80's and normal resting HR is 65bpm. Still very jittery and amped up, but other than that no negative sides.


----------



## CG (May 10, 2011)

well good to hjear iit works lol


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 10, 2011)

GMO said:


> Just checked heartrate. It is 104bpm four hours after initial dose. Normally it is in the 70's-80's and normal resting HR is 65bpm. Still very jittery and amped up, but other than that no negative sides.



If have the equipment, monitor your B/P also


----------



## TwisT (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words GMO 

Please remember, not intended for human use.

-T


----------



## ExtremePeptide (May 10, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## GMO (May 10, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Thanks for the kind words GMO
> 
> Please remember, not intended for human use.
> 
> -T


 
Of course not.  Look at my posts...not once do I use any personal pronouns.  I am talking about lab rats.


----------



## GMO (May 10, 2011)

EP is the shit.  I've done experiments on my rats with their Clomid, Aromasin, IGF-1 DES and now Clen all with excellent research results.


----------



## Gfy55 (May 10, 2011)

And I'll back them with their GHRP-6. EP is the
Shiznit...WINNING! Thanks for the feedback on your labrats GMO. Keep them coming!


----------



## TwisT (May 10, 2011)

We appreciate the kind words guys 

Check out the anabolic zone, go win some free products 

-T


----------



## leei515 (May 10, 2011)

Your rats love you.


----------



## S2kracer (May 11, 2011)

GMO said:


> EP is the shit. I've done experiments on my rats with their Clomid, Aromasin, IGF-1 DES and now Clen all with excellent research results.


 

Good to hear.  The reviews on EP are all over the place......


----------



## CG (May 11, 2011)

TwisT said:


> We appreciate the kind words guys
> 
> Check out the anabolic zone, go win some free products
> 
> -T



win some what where?!

didnt see that..still dont


----------



## Brookelynn (May 11, 2011)

So I'm wondering if I need to order my Clen from somewhere else.  I ordered from World-Pharma ya know and I don't have any side effects.  I find that strange.  I've been measuring my heart rate and it's still in the 70's.  I took 60mcg today too.  :-/  Any suggestions...?  Is there other gear I should be on that will help me lean out?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 12, 2011)

Brookelynn said:


> So I'm wondering if I need to order my Clen from somewhere else.  I ordered from World-Pharma ya know and I don't have any side effects.  I find that strange.  I've been measuring my heart rate and it's still in the 70's.  I took 60mcg today too.  :-/  Any suggestions...?  Is there other gear I should be on that will help me lean out?



Gear won't help "lean" out if your diet and exercise regime isn't dialed in. With that said, look into E/C/A, Thermo supplements and then if you feel the need, look into Clenbuterol/Albuterol and even T3 or T4.


----------



## Brookelynn (May 13, 2011)

Yeah my diet is great.  I keep track of everything I eat and drink lots of water.  I work out with a trainer once a week and then do my own thing the rest of the week.  I'm thinking I need to bump up my weight training...?  I only do weights like twice a week.  I'm a girly girl so I like to do the silly classes like Pilates, Spin, and Kickboxing.  Any suggestions is greatly appreciated!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 13, 2011)

+1000 for taking spinning classes. 

Anyways, I would definitely look into increasing the weight-training regime. Remember that increased muscle mass will equal an increase in metabolism. With that said, it looks like the majority of your routine right now, is cardiovascular. 

Talk to your trainer about wanting to increase your weights. You won't blow up or be bulky like most women think. The amount of testosterone (yes women have it) you have in your body, is too low.


----------



## GMO (May 13, 2011)

After 5 days on EP's clen, my rats are showing a significant decrease in BF while maintaining their bodyweight. Strength has not declined, but has increased, but I also have them on some anabolic hormones. Doses of clen now at 120mcg ED...


----------



## Cedrick123 (May 17, 2011)

That is good your Clen is legit. It just makes me wonder about the integrity of a comapany (Extreme Peptites) when they manufacture and distribute liquid Caber.

The last time I checked, Caber is not stabel in liquid (this is well known)...unless a rep would like to chime in and explain the situation!!! lol


----------



## Cedrick123 (May 18, 2011)

Cedrick123 said:


> That is good your Clen is legit. It just makes me wonder about the integrity of a comapany (Extreme Peptites) when they manufacture and distribute liquid Caber.
> 
> The last time I checked, Caber is not stabel in liquid (this is well known)...unless a rep would like to chime in and explain the situation!!! lol


apparently, the liquid Caber is no longer a product held by EP - good job! lol


----------



## gamma (May 18, 2011)




----------



## GMO (May 20, 2011)

Tapering down the dosage starting today.  I have noted significant fat reduction in stubborn areas around midsection.  This is an excellent product...well done EP!


----------



## RazorS (Jun 1, 2011)

Were you dosing mice with t3 as well?  Or straight clen to yield such good results?  I am starting my labwork as well--


----------



## RazorS (Jun 1, 2011)

Wanted to ask too--  Is it possible that some mice/rats start with high tolerances to various stimuli?  Eg- clen, ,etc?

Interested in your thoughts, as I have noticed one of mine showed no effects until about 60 mcg to start.  

Then I went spinning.  Will study later


----------



## GMO (Jun 1, 2011)

RazorS said:


> Were you dosing mice with t3 as well? Or straight clen to yield such good results? I am starting my labwork as well--


 

No, I prefer not to screw around with my thyroid...

It was clen/diet/cardio, and Test-E


----------



## PumpedUpBro (Jun 17, 2011)

EP is one GREAT company to order from.  I'm going to start my research tomorrow with the Clen/T3 for the next two weeks.  By the way, should I store the Clen and T3 in the refrigerator until I do the  research?  How about after the research has started?  Just wondering if  it would remain stable refrigerated, or at room temp. Hope that my question isn't off topic (too much)

Thanks!


----------



## ronBugler (Jun 27, 2011)

*Extreme Peptide Clen g2g!*

I just started my research with clen/t3 from EP. My rats got the shakes and bp is up. Looks good so far. Will be ordering from them again.


----------



## chunky211 (Jul 26, 2011)

GMO how quickly did you see results? I am starting a cycle tomorrow myself


----------



## Rambo88 (Jul 26, 2011)

Just got done ordering mine today


----------



## GMO (Jul 26, 2011)

chunky211 said:


> GMO how quickly did you see results? I am starting a cycle tomorrow myself



It was very noticeable in my test subjects after the first week...


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jul 26, 2011)

call me sheltered but I've tried clen for a few weeks and it scared the shit outta me. Without it the highest I could get my heart rate on an eliptical was 160-170. On it I've hit 190 on 60mcg and easily could have gone over 200 and that freaks me out.


----------



## CG (Jul 27, 2011)

Calves of Steel said:


> call me sheltered but I've tried clen for a few weeks and it scared the shit outta me. Without it the highest I could get my heart rate on an eliptical was 160-170. On it I've hit 190 on 60mcg and easily could have gone over 200 and that freaks me out.



you want to watch your heart rate when using clen. you dont watn your rat to be the next of many to have cardiac issues on a treadmill


----------



## blind249 (Aug 25, 2011)

Is EP clen 200mcg per ml or 200mcg per 30ml?

im just a bit confused from the labeling as it sais 200mcgx30ml on their site thats all


----------



## Jlive1980 (Aug 25, 2011)

blind249 said:


> Is EP clen 200mcg per ml or 200mcg per 30ml?
> 
> im just a bit confused from the labeling as it sais 200mcgx30ml on their site thats all



It should be 200mcg/ml , the other way makes no sense.


----------



## GMO (Aug 26, 2011)

Jlive1980 said:


> It should be 200mcg/ml , the other way makes no sense.



^^^This


----------



## oufinny (Aug 26, 2011)

I have two 60 mL bottles, the fist I know was underdosed as my rat could get up to 100+ mcgs per day with no issue, curious to start the second bottle and see if it is any better.  Keep in mind this is from one of the fist batches way back in January so it may not be indicative of the current quality level.  All the others I have from ExP are excellent.


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Aug 26, 2011)

The old clen wasnt very good which is why we switched suppliers in march.  We havent sold 60ml bottles in a long time. Pm me your order number and ill get you out two new 30ml ones. 


Extreme Peptide


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 26, 2011)

ExtremePeptide said:


> The old clen wasnt very good which is why we switched suppliers in march.  We havent sold 60ml bottles in a long time. Pm me your order number and ill get you out two new 30ml ones.
> 
> 
> Extreme Peptide



ya i noticed this too...i ran through a bottle of clen and it was "ok" wasnt bunk but it wasnt potent. but then i just cracked open a new bottle and it was about 10x stronger!!!!


----------



## GMO (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, I got my Clen in May...

It was potent...I'm not going to bullshit you, EVER! If something doesn't measure up, I'll be the first to tell you.

I still have like 20ml of the shit, and I've ran 2 solid cycles of it. EP clen is g2g...no doubt.


----------



## spaemp3 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Ep's *always been great to me looking to hear your results. Use a lot of taurine and water for cramping and heaches it sucks till u get use to it but every cycle I easily loose 10lbs+


----------



## bigbill69 (Aug 26, 2011)

would you reccomend taking this clen as a preworkout rather then jacked?


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 26, 2011)

bigbill69 said:


> would you reccomend taking this clen as a preworkout rather then jacked?



I usually don't get the same "stimmed" feeling with clen that i do with say hemorage or jacked...but at the same time i stay off of all pre workouts and stims while on clen because my heart rate goes through the roof on clen.


----------



## TexHD (Jan 24, 2012)

I see this is an old thread, but it does interest me in running in my rats next cycle study.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 24, 2012)

i think the final word on ep is they are hit and mis everything i have goten from them as been g2g and my fav place to buy from easy and fast the way i like them .haha.


----------



## Ziggy1333 (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice review gmo. I got some t3 for my fighting rat from ep. Havnt tried it on him yet lol but will keep u posted.


----------



## caltech27 (Jun 16, 2012)

Ziggy1333 said:


> Nice review gmo. I got some t3 for my fighting rat from ep. Havnt tried it on him yet lol but will keep u posted.



Bumping this thread to ask if EP clen and T3 is still GTG. I ordered a couple of bottles of each, but 2 days on clen (40mg,60mg) and no sides to speak of.


----------



## Pokerkid691 (Jul 11, 2012)

I just recieved my order of clen, T3, tamoxifen, and clomoiphene and will be trying them on my monkey ..lol..very soon!,..I cant wait to see the results!


----------



## PumpedUpBro (Jul 13, 2012)

I'd be interested in learning how everyone is measuring the Clen and T3 for their research.  Are you using slin pins?


----------



## crazy fruits (Aug 3, 2012)

yeau use a slin pin.just got mine in the post started 20mcg today to see if i felt anything at all.dident feel nothing at all going to try 40 tomor.any one using ep clen with good results and what dose should u start to feel something.cheers


----------



## crazy fruits (Aug 7, 2012)

just an update been up to 80mcg with the ep clem got to say its def legit.body temp def up and can def feel it working also brought other stuff off the site and all seems to be working fine.dont no why there so many bad reveiws going about.


----------



## sgtmuffdiver (Jun 26, 2014)

Took 40mcg of EP Clen and wowzers!  That shit is legit!


----------

